# what about the grandmasters



## Manny (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi everyone, I just wonder if you know any of the kenpo grandmasters, for example I like a lot Larry Tatum (from the clips on you tube) this grand master is so fat thta sometimes is unbelieble, the director of IKKA Mexico is profesor Netza Soots I know him he graduated me to orange belt and he is under the tutela of Grand Master Gill Velez, I don't know Mr.Vellez but Netaza told me he is the only one 10 degree black belt recogniced by the Parker family and he's the only leader recgniced by them, Master Hernan carrasco is below the umbrella of Skip Hanckok (kenpo 2000??) but I really don't know a thing about Mr.Hanckok and Frank Trejo who is also one of the fisrt studentes of Mr.Parker.

What can you tell me about these grand masters? do you know them? how good they are? etc,etc.

Manny


----------



## Thesemindz (Jun 23, 2011)

Manny, the first thing you need to know is that this is a very sensitive subject in kenpo. TREAD LIGHTLY. Some kenpo guys get real touchy about who's who in the zoo.

The next thing to understand is that Mr. Parker didn't leave an heir to the throne. There is no "official" successor to his legacy. There are many who claim to teach what he taught them, and from time to time one or another will either claim or be claimed as the true successor, but the reality is that there isn't one. No one, no one, has a true claim as the sole heir.

Third, don't be turned off by a Master's size. Two of the high ranking kenpo instructors I respect the most are really big guys, but having spoken to them personally I can attest to their knowledge and ability as leaders in kenpo. Don't get too distracted by the packaging.

All that being said, the existing grandmasters of kenpo are each a valuable part of our art in different ways. I've spoken to or trained with several of them and they each have their own perspective and approach. Tatum doesn't teach the same method that Chapel does, or Planas does, or Mitchell does. But they are each Masters in their own right with valuable lessons to share.

Kenpo shattered like a piece of glass when Parker died. And that sent everyone spinning off on their own. Really, this had already begun decades earlier. But his death fragmented the root beyond repair. This has both hurt and helped the art. Kenpo no longer has much of a universal method, but it does have many unique and wonderful approaches to the art Mr. Parker left us.

I have respect for any instructor, of any rank, who shows up for white belt class. I've never met a kenpo Master who didn't have something to teach me.


-Rob


----------



## Thesemindz (Jun 23, 2011)

I thought you might find these websites interesting. They are both from Dennis Conatser's old IKKO page.

List of 9th and 10th degree Kenpo Black Belts -
http://www.oocities.org/ikkorg/10th-9thdegrees.htm

List of 25 of the highest ranking Kenpo instructors and a general assessment of their strengths -
http://www.oocities.org/ikkorg/topkenpoinstructors.htm


-Rob


----------



## DRANKIN (Jun 24, 2011)

Manny said:


> Hi everyone, I just wonder if you know any of the kenpo grandmasters, for example I like a lot Larry Tatum (from the clips on you tube) this grand master is so fat thta sometimes is unbelieble, the director of IKKA Mexico is profesor Netza Soots I know him he graduated me to orange belt and he is under the tutela of Grand Master Gill Velez, I don't know Mr.Vellez but Netaza told me he is the only one 10 degree black belt recogniced by the Parker family and he's the only leader recgniced by them, Master Hernan carrasco is below the umbrella of Skip Hanckok (kenpo 2000??) but I really don't know a thing about Mr.Hanckok and Frank Trejo who is also one of the fisrt studentes of Mr.Parker.
> 
> What can you tell me about these grand masters? do you know them? how good they are? etc,etc.
> 
> Manny


 
I started training in Kenpo under Mr. Skip Hancock (he prefers to be called "Skip") in 85' when he had a studio in East Spokane. I was only there for a short time. I understand that his last official belt ranking was 4th under Mr. Parker. After Parker passed away he simply wore a plain black belt, no stripes. Wears a plain black belt to this day (looks like the same one the last time I saw him). He wouldn't refer to himself as a "GM" and I don't believe anyone else does. He is simply, "Skip". THE most knowledgeable senior kenpoists I've ever had the privelage of learning from. He set the standard for me as to how Kenpo is taught.

He's written a couple of books and has published training manuals from Yellow to 3rd black.

He has a great following south of the US border as well. Enjoys doing seminars all over the US and abroad.


----------



## Doc (Jun 29, 2011)

I know Grandmaster Chapél very well, and she is really awesome. I don't mess with her, and she has taught me many a lesson of humility. Right now she is currently training our last minor child. I wish him much luck.


----------



## Inkspill (Jun 30, 2011)

Mr. Rick Hughes is my teacher. His knowledge and skill level are beyond everything I've seen in Kenpo, I consider him to be a close friend and I feel very lucky to have walked into his school ~ 2 years ago. His eye for detail and high level of expectation fits very well for me and he is a great inspiration to me to push myself to higher levels of skill.


----------

